# kde4 in portage, ma kdelibs4 vuole togliere kde3 (risolto)

## lowerstring

Scusate se apro un nuovo topic invece di usare quello nel sotto forum, ma ho visto che adesso kde4 è in portage (anche se hard masked) quindi penso se ne possa parlare qui. Poco fa, dopo aver fatto il sync e aver usato autounmask per smascherare tutti i pacchetti necessari, con un emerge -p ho visto che kde4 viene bloccato da kde 3.5.7, siccome non vorrei toglierlo prima di aver provato kde4 mi chiedevo quale fosse la procedura per averli entrambi installati. Scusate la domanda forse banale, ma è la prima volta che ho necessità di avere 2 versioni dello stesso pacchetto, quindi non saprei come muovermi.Last edited by lowerstring on Sat Jan 19, 2008 6:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lowerstring

Scusate, nella fretta ho fatto un errore di lettura, non è kde4 che viene bloccato da kde3, ma è kdelibs4 che viene bloccato, cambio anche il nome del topic, scusate. Il fatto strano è che kdelibs viene bloccato da kdebase-3.5.7-r6, ma io ho controllato e risulta installato kdebase-3.5.7-r2.

----------

## Scen

Puoi postare l'output preciso di emerge?

Attento che probabilmente KDE4 si lamenterà se trova installati dei pacchetti KDE monolitici.

----------

## lowerstring

Ti ringrazio per la risposta scen, ecco qualche output:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.20  USE="doc -debug -threads"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.16.4 [7.15.1-r1] USE="-nss%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1 [1.1.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.5 [1.0-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.09  USE="curl -libwww -threads"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.2  USE="doc"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 [6]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616 [0.4.9_p20061016] USE="X%* doc*"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.33.1-r1  USE="doc -bcp -bjam -debug -icu -pyste -threads -threadsonly"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3  USE="pam -debug"

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.8_rc12 [2.4.6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/raptor-1.4.16  USE="curl unicode -xml"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 [1.1.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.9.1 [1.1.3] USE="xinerama* -jack% -musepack% -real% -samba% -wavpack% -xcb%"

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.5

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r2 [1.0.3-r3] USE="hal%* pam%*"

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/strigi-0.5.7  USE="clucene dbus exiv2 qt4 -debug -hyperestraier -inotify -java -test"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.14  USE="pcre -xml"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="3dnow sse sse2 (-altivec) -debug -mmx"

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.2 [1.0.2]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.6-r1  USE="ssl -berkdb -mysql -sqlite -threads"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.0.0  USE="clucene doc -debug"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0  USE="3dnow alsa bzip2 doc nls opengl pcre semantic-desktop sse sse2 ssl -acl (-altivec) -bindist -debug -fam -htmlhandbook -jpeg2k -kerberos -mmx -openexr -spell -test -zeroconf"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0.0  USE="-ldap -sasl"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-4.0.0  USE="3dnow lm_sensors opengl pam sse sse2 ssl usb xcb xcomposite xine xinerama (-altivec) -bluetooth -bzip2 -captury -debug -htmlhandbook -ieee1394 -kerberos -mmx (-networkmanager) -openexr -samba -test"

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0)

```

ma la cosa strana è che la versione installata di kdebase sembra essere differente:

```

*  kde-base/kdebase

      Latest version available: 4.0.0

      Latest version installed: 3.5.7-r5

      Size of files: 80,001 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KDE base packages: the desktop, panel, window manager, konqueror...

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2

```

Purtroppo non so dirti se sto usando la versione monolitica o meno di kde, questa installazione sta su da parecchio tempo e l'unica manutenzione che faccio è un --sync e un emerge world di tanto in tanto, quello di cui sono sicuro è di aver seguito la procedura indicata nelle pagine ufficiali di gentoo per installare l'ambiente base, scusa l'ignoranza in materia.

----------

## Scen

Sì, probabilmente hai installato la versione monolitica.

Il fatto che la versione che ti segnala non sia la stessa che tu hai installato è perchè il blocco è del tipo "versione minore di"

```

<kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0)

```

Ti consiglio di migrare agli ebuild suddivisi (o "split"): http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-split-ebuilds.xml#doc_chap1_sect3

Per esempio basta fare

```

emerge -C kdebase

emerge kdebase-meta

```

----------

## ercoppa

Consiglio stupido ma per me funzionante (io ho kde svn): smascheri da testing la versione kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 che non va in conflitto (però se i dev hanno inserito questa "conflittualità" ci sarà un motivo? Io penso di si).

----------

## bandreabis

Non è necessario avere i monolitici: 

```
<kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7-r1 (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0)
```

anche con gli splitted devi smascherare kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7-r1.

Io solo per voler testare dolphin4 devo smascherare un bel po' di roba (mezzo mondo)... mi posso fidare? Mah!

```
emerge -pv kde-base/dolphin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 [4.3.2-r1] USE="cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 41,350 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="-3dnow (-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse -sse2" 55 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.20  USE="-debug -doc -threads" 1,513 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/raptor-1.4.16  USE="unicode xml -curl" 1,476 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.13-r1  USE="nls unicode zlib -doc" LINGUAS="-de -es -fi -fr -pl -ru" 2,776 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.5  908 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.33.1-r1  USE="-bcp -bjam -debug -doc -icu -pyste -threads -threadsonly" 11,238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.03  USE="-curl -libwww -threads" 664 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2 [2.4.6-r1] USE="-emacs -vim-syntax" 2,540 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/strigi-0.5.7  USE="clucene dbus exiv2 qt4 -debug -hyperestraier -inotify -java -test" 786 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.14  USE="pcre xml" 950 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.6-r1  USE="berkdb ssl -mysql -sqlite -threads" 3,475 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.0.0  USE="clucene -debug -doc" 1,579 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam jpeg2k kerberos nls opengl pcre semantic-desktop spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) -bindist -debug -doc -htmlhandbook -mmx -openexr -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 8,836 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0.0  USE="ldap -sasl" 1,731 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.0.0  USE="-debug" 46,970 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkonq-4.0.0  USE="-debug -test" 3,938 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/dolphin-4.0.0  USE="semantic-desktop -debug -htmlhandbook" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7-r1 (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0)

Total: 18 packages (2 upgrades, 14 new, 2 in new slots, 1 block), Size of downloads: 130,778 kB

```

----------

## lowerstring

Purtroppo sono incastrato, ho dato prima un emerge -C kdebase, poi dopo aver smascherato il necessario per kdebase-meta ho iniziato la compilazione, sono arrivato fino a kdelibs e li ha dato un errore, qualcosa a proposito di libexpat.so.0, riemergo il pacchetto expat e un avviso mi avverte di dare un revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0, gli do il comando e prepara la lista dei pacchetti che andranno ricompilati, alla fine esce dicendo che un certo kde4 è bloccato, dicendomi di usare l'opzione --pretend per sapere di più, facendo come dice mi salta fuori la lista dei pacchetti da riemergere e in fondo quasi una dozzina di pacchetti che si bloccano tra di loro, per lo più che bloccano kde4, ovvero kfind,libkonq,kdebase,konqueror,kdesu,kdialog ekdebase-kioslaves. Adesso non posso nemmeno più avviare un server X perchè questo libexpat.so.0 è sparito e xorg mi ritorna un errore e si chiude. Ho provato a cercarlo con locate e lo trova in /usr/lib, ma in realtà li dentro non c'è, quindi dal mio ultimo updatedb qualcuno deve averlo tolto e sono sicuro che l'unica cosa tolta di recente è stato kdebase oggi. A questo punto non so più che fare, spero che qualcuno sappia aiutarmi, nel frattempo sto leggendo la guida per l'upgrade a xpat2, anche se da quanto ho capito è stato smascherato quest'estate, perciò mi chiedo come abbia fatto il sistema a continuare a funzionare. Scusate se non ho incollato l'output dei vari errori, ma sto scrivendo da una distro live su un portatile e non saprei come incollarli.

----------

## Kernel78

Adesso forse mi attiro le ire di qualcuno ma non riesco a trattenermi ...

Il fatto che un pacchetto sia HARD MASKED non va venire qualche dubbio che sia meglio aspettare prima di provare ad installarlo ? soprattutto se non si hanno le competenze per affrontare possibili problemi ? o quantomeno fare prima uno stage4 per poter ripristinare al volo un sistema inkasinato ?

Ovviamente sono domande retoriche ...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

oppure quanto meno .. fermarsi ai primi ostacoli ... se non altro quando si smette di capire cosa succede?

----------

## lowerstring

kernel78, mi permetto di risponderti in quanto mi sento chiamato in causa, intanto ti preciso che non sto tentando di aggiornare un computer di importanza strategico-militare, ma un vecchio sempron che accendo di tanto in tanto. Secondo poi, non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel provare un pacchetto che anche se viene messo sotto hard-masked tutte le altre distribuzioni stanno tranquillamente usando. Per ultimo non mi sembra di essermi lamentato del fatto che su gentoo le cose non funzionano, ho semplicemente riscontrato un problema e sto cercando (ripeto, CERCANDO, non sto PRETENDENDO) aiuto da qualcuno che sia più esperto di me e comunque vadano le cose, anche se finissi con una formattazione e via da capo di sicuro non accuserei ne il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti, nei gli sviluppatori, ne gli utenti, ma soltanto me stesso.

----------

## Scen

[OT]

@lowerstring: nulla da eccepire su quanto dici, però devi ammettere che ti sei azzardato a compiere delle operazioni RISCHIOSE (installare un INTERO Ambiente Desktop HARDMASKED), avendo però competenze (lo ammetti tu stesso) limitate.

Ammetto che anche io, certe volte, leggendo le peripezie di alcuni utenti un pò inesperti, mi verrebbe da rispondergli "ma sei proprio andata a cercartela!"; il più delle volte, però penso "la scelta migliore è sempre quella di non rispondere, in questi casi"  :Razz: , e riesco a trattenermi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Concludo dicendoti che la tua penultima risposta fa venire abbastanza ansia a leggerla  :Twisted Evil:  (forse è anche questo il motivo della reazione del nostro kernel, andato in "panic"  :Very Happy:  ).

[/OT]

Soluzione del problema: anche se non riesci ad avviare X, puoi pure sistemare tutto da console (dovresti comunque riuscire ad accedervi), sistema la questione expat, e poi dovresti essere apposto.

Vista la situazione, ti consiglio vivamente di tornare sui tuoi passi, magari aspetta una guida ufficiale per la migrazione a KDE4 o che ai pacchetti KDE4 venga tolto il mascheramento "hard".

----------

## bandreabis

Stasera mi butto, stasera mi butto, mi butto con (k)de........

Io ho deciso di smascherare lo smascherabile per dolphin4, con l'aiuto di quickpkg.

Vedremo....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lowerstring

[ot]Prima di fare il salto sapevo benissimo a quali rischi andavo incontro, se ho deciso di proseguire comunque è perchè il computer che stavo usando era "sacrificabile", una eventuale formattazione non avrebbe dato alcun problema, per questo mi sono arrischiato. Ammetto che magari il mio non sia il metodo più ortodosso di imparare (ovvero, crea un disastro e poi risolvilo), ma ripeto che non avendo nulla da perdere ho deciso di provarci. Pensare che ho aspettato che kde4 fosse in portage proprio perchè usando l'overlay avevo paura di fare danni. Comunque al di la di questo ben vengano le critiche, se sono stato avventato ne farò tesoro in futuro.[/ot]

Ho cercato di fare il punto della situazione per  cercare una possibile soluzione. L'installazione di kdebase-meta si è interrotta su kdelibs4, il problema è la mancanza di libexpat.so.0, tornando a una versione di expat minore della 2 kdelibs non supera nemmeno la fase di configure (da qui mi pare di capire che vuole entrambe le versioni, alquanto improbabile). Stessa cosa con xorg, si rifiutava di partire sia con una che con l'altra versione di libexpat, allora ho lasciato installata la versione 2.0.1 e ho fatto un link dinamico per fargli credere che ci fosse anche libexpat.so.0 e a quel punto si è avviato, quindi almeno posso rientrare in xorg. In teoria avrei potuto anche riprovare a ricompilare kdebase-meta, ma non credo che andare avanti con un link dinamico sarebbe stata una buona idea, così ho pensato di risolvere il problema alla base, facendo prima il passaggio a expat2 e poi rimettendo kde4. Ho controllato e ricontrollato packages.keyword e alla fine sono riuscito a far creare a revdep-rebuild un lista quasi del tutto verde di pacchetti, ora gli unici 2 rimasti bloccati sono kdebase-3.5.8-r6 che blocca kdeprint-3.5.7 e viceversa, quindi non so come aggirare questo problema, tra l'altro nemmeno è installato kdeprint, quindi non capisco perchè il rebuild voglia emergerlo, forse è una dipendenza di qualche altro pacchetto. Appena ci riesco provo a postare qualche file di configurazione e qualche output, mi rendo conto che descrivere il problema a parole è un impresa difficile.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

per scoprire da chi è chiamato in causa un pacchetto

```
equery d nomepacchetto
```

----------

## devilheart

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Adesso forse mi attiro le ire di qualcuno ma non riesco a trattenermi ...
> 
> Il fatto che un pacchetto sia HARD MASKED non va venire qualche dubbio che sia meglio aspettare prima di provare ad installarlo ? soprattutto se non si hanno le competenze per affrontare possibili problemi ? o quantomeno fare prima uno stage4 per poter ripristinare al volo un sistema inkasinato ?
> 
> Ovviamente sono domande retoriche ...

 vabbe, se non si fanno i disastri come si impara a risolverli?

da come parlate in tema di roba mascherata sembra che le politiche di gentoo in merito siano più restrittive di quelle di debian

----------

## lowerstring

kdeprint era richiesto da kpdf, togliendo kdpf finalmente ho ottenuto una lista senza pacchetti bloccati, stasera lascio a compilare revdep-rebuild e spero domani di non trovare brutte sorprese. Una volta portati tutti i pacchetti a libexpat.so.1 spero che il merge di kdemeta arrivi fino in fondo. Grazie a tutti per il supporto.

----------

## bandreabis

 *lowerstring wrote:*   

> kdeprint era richiesto da kpdf, togliendo kdpf finalmente ho ottenuto una lista senza pacchetti bloccati, stasera lascio a compilare revdep-rebuild e spero domani di non trovare brutte sorprese. Una volta portati tutti i pacchetti a libexpat.so.1 spero che il merge di kdemeta arrivi fino in fondo. Grazie a tutti per il supporto.

 

Se l'hai tra gli upgrade e se può servire:

```
* Messages for package dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2:

 * cmake requires dev-libs/xmlrpc-c to be built with either the 'libwww' or

 * the 'curl' USE flag or both enabled.

 * Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww" or USE="curl".

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cmake-2.4.7-r2.ebuild, line   36:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE=\"libwww\" or USE=\"curl\"."

 *  The die message:

 *   Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww" or USE="curl".

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

MA soprattutto 

```
Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0:

 * This package requires 'x11-libs/qt:4' to be built with the following USE flags: 'accessibility* dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl zlib'.

 * Flags marked with an * are missing.

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *    kdelibs-4.0.0.ebuild, line   87:  Called kde4-base_pkg_setup

 *        kde4-base.eclass, line  223:  Called kde4-functions_check_use

 *   kde4-functions.eclass, line  482:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Missing USE flags found"

 *  The die message:

 *   Missing USE flags found

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 166 info files.

```

  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Nuitari

il mio consiglio da niubbo è quello di rimettere su kde3. Una volta fatto, quando hai un de funzionante, puoi installare da quello kde4 (come sto facendo io). A quel punto da kdm poi selezioni quale usare, ma almeno hai un de funzionante

----------

## lowerstring

Purtroppo la brutta sorpresa era li ad aspettarmi, di 70 pacchetti circa, la compilazione si è fermata al secondo, ovvero pango, il problema è il solito libexpat.so.0, ho letto tutti i vari thread a riguardo, ma alla fine non ho ben capito qual'è la soluzione per far funzionare il revdep-rebuild con expat2. Per quello che il mio inglese mi ha permesso di capire, alcuni consigliavano di compilare prima alcuni pacchetti e poi riprovare, altri di fare un link dinamico, la prima soluzione non ha funzionato e la seconda non mi sembra affatto una soluzione definitiva. Per ora sono tornato a expat1 e adesso è in corso il revdep-rebuild, una volta arrivato fino in fondo provo a mettere su kde4, spero non ci siano problemi a compilarlo pur restando con expat1. La cosa curiosa è che xterm si avvia solo se trova entrabi libexpat.so.0 e libexpat.so.1, com'è possibile? Grazie di nuovo a tutti.

EDIT

revdep-rebuild si ferma sempre a pango ma stavolta perchè manca libexpat.so.1, ma com'è possibile? sto rileggendo da capo i thread relativi, ma continuo a non trovare la soluzione al problema.

----------

## daniel979

ciao

io ho installato kde4 su architettura x86

sul mio sistema c'e' installato kde-3.5 (kdebase)

invece per kde4 ho installato kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.0

ho smascherato i seguenti pacchetti in /etc/portage/packages.unmask

# KDE4

>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.0

>=kde-base/systemsettings-4.0.0

>=kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kcminit-4.0.0

>=kde-base/ksplash-4.0.0

>=kde-base/plasma-4.0.0

>=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.0.0

>=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.0.0

>=kde-base/libplasma-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.0.0

>=kde-base/ksmserver-4.0.0

>=kde-base/solid-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kstyles-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdesu-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdialog-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-data-4.0.0

>=kde-base/knotify-4.0.0

>=kde-base/phonon-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.0.0

>=kde-base/krunner-4.0.0

>=kde-base/ksysguard-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kwin-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kreadconfig-4.0.0

>=kde-base/dolphin-4.0.0

>=kde-base/konsole-4.0.0

>=kde-base/nepomuk-4.0.0

>=kde-base/libkonq-4.0.0

>=kde-base/konqueror-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kfind-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kwrite-4.0.0

e questi in packages.keyword

#KDE4

>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.0

>=kde-base/systemsettings-4.0.0

>=x11-libs/qt-4.3.3

>=kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0.0

>=dev-util/cmake-2.4.7-r1

>=dev-libs/soprano-2.0.0

>=dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.15

>=dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.19

>=dev-libs/redland-1.0.6

>=app-misc/strigi-0.5.7

>=kde-base/kcminit-4.0.0

>=kde-base/ksplash-4.0.0

>=kde-base/plasma-4.0.0

>=kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.0.0

>=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.0.0

>=kde-base/libplasma-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kde-menu-icons-4.0.0

>=kde-base/ksmserver-4.0.0

>=kde-base/solid-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kstyles-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdesu-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdialog-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-data-4.0.0

>=kde-base/knotify-4.0.0

>=kde-base/phonon-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.0.0

>=kde-base/krunner-4.0.0

>=kde-base/ksysguard-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kwin-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kreadconfig-4.0.0

>=kde-base/dolphin-4.0.0

>=kde-base/konsole-4.0.0

>=kde-base/nepomuk-4.0.0

>=kde-base/libkonq-4.0.0

>=kde-base/konqueror-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kfind-4.0.0

>=kde-base/kwrite-4.0.0

ho avuto solo un problema:

Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww"

questo kde4 mi piace abbastanza, certo non e' il progetto maturo come kde-3.5.8 ma come base e' buona.

sono rimasto un po' male perche' non sono riuscito a ricreare il desktop che ho sul 3.5.

il menu non mi convince troppo, ci manca qualche icona particolare

pero' lo trovo piu' leggero e reattivo[/b]

----------

## lowerstring

Sto scrivendo da kde4, alla fine l'unico modo per riuscire a compilare  stato quello di aggiungere il link simbolico libexpat.so.0->libexpat.so.1, anche se sinceramente non credo sia una buona soluzione, ma almeno per ora il sistema e' tornato funzionante (apparte che non posso fare le lettere accentate, mha). Metto il tag risolto al topic, ringrazio tutti per il supporto.

----------

## Kernel78

@daniel979

Invece di smascherare con il >= (che significa smascherare tutte le future versioni), ti consiglio di smascherare così:

=kde-base/libkcal-3.5.8*

in questo modo ti tieni la porta aperta per eventuali r1 e compagnia ma ti eviti grossi sbalzi improvvisi ...

----------

